# prayer for gulf coast



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

we have some storm coming, I hadnt kept up with its progress, we usually have plenty , but work is sending all home, so it may be funky. , thanks


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

As someone who just got away from the monsoons, you have my full sympathy.

Just wondered why can't we fire a few H-bombs into the center of a storm to get rid of it... or will that make it worse? Radioactive rain....


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Situational preparedness , get ready and good luck. 
Hurricanes are driven by heat so a few H bombs would just compound the issue the , perhaps a couple million pounds of dry ice? Can't do that , it's just concentrated CO2.

The leaders of mankind can't even alter a minor thunderstorrm but they are are going to "control the climate" . What nonsense!! What hubris!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

cromag said:


> Hurricanes are driven by heat so a few H bombs would just compound the issue


Oops...

You are correct.

There was once a plan to tow icebergs from the north or wherever into the eye of a storm...



cromag said:


> What hubris!


We are Human. It is our gawd given right to put our foot on Mother Nature's throat. Might not work today but it will work someday. I have no doubts.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Stay safe


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

thank you, right now its just been like a vacation day  working in garage and shooting some.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Hunker down Steve, stay safe

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

right with you Buddy,waiting on the maelstorm,lol


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

keep you and yours safe.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Made it thru,with minimal damage this time 
How about you Stevej?


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

skarrd said:


> Made it thru,with minimal damage this time
> How about you Stevej?


Just some limbs and not too many, no power loss, I slept thru it, my neighbor said the wind was crazy, but I was pleased.it didnt do more . Some trees uprooted in neighborhood, but not in my direct local


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

good to know,thats about all that happened here too,dodged another one


----------

